# Can I take my 6 month old pup jogging?



## ned69 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, I have a six month old bitch who can be really energetic. There alot of different opinions about the amount of exersise needed. I really need to know If I can take her jogging. It's only a 25-30 min jog every other day and its not even that fast paced. She seems to enjoy it but I'm worried about damaging her joints. Can anyone give me a definitive answer please!!??


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I was told by my breeder to wait til our guy was at least a year (he's 6 months now) and even then he should be taken off road, no asphalt or sidewalks.
Hope that helps.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

bitch ???


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

very constructive post Dragon :


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

DragonTheRevolutionary said:


> bitch ???


Dragon. You need to understand/accept that "bitch" is an accepted term for a female dog. Today, it's generally used to designate an intact female of breedable age, though not exclusively. It's not a bad term when used properly, as it is here.

Ned

You should be able to take your dog jogging. Keep it light, make sure she can stop/rest, and loop her around a water source, or carry the water with you. Unless you're getting ready for the Olympics, she should be able to easily meet your pace. Just go easy and pay attention to her.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

The word bitch goes back to the 12th century from the Middle English word bicche, meaning female dog. The derogation of the word bitch as a term for a 'difficult' woman came about in the 14th or 15th century. So, bitch meant on female dog for 200 to 300 years. It is still, today, the first definition of the word in the Merriam-Webster dictionary.

On the other topic, I'm a little old for jogging but I do have a device connected to my bicycle to which I attach Dexter and take him for little runs. I've been doing that for 3-4 months and he's only 8 months old. He loves it.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone calls Lili a bitch i'll pop em in the face


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

ned, I was told 9-12 months since Phoebe is quite small, but you should be able to.

dragon, all female dogs are know as bitches almost everyone I know calls them that, vets, breeders, owners etc.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Big Rick - Can you describe the device you have attached to your bike. I'd like to take Catan for short rides but he can't seem to run in a straight line. Will this device help with that?


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Rick - I'm interested in that device as well. We've taken Nico with us a few times on bike rides but my boyfriend has Nico's leash in his hand while he's riding. Definitely not the safest option for the boyfriend or the dog!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

It's called the "Let's Go Pet Walker" and is available online from several sources, including Amazon. It sells for around $40. It keeps the dog at a safe distance from the bike. It's not perfect but Dexter loves to go on our 'rides'.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

how old is your pup that you ride your bike with i read 2 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that seems like a long long time to wait.
thanks!!!!


----------

